# What desktop GUI's do I have?



## dalpets (Nov 26, 2022)

I have two FBSD 13.1 systems. Is there a terminal command to ascertain which desktops they are each running?
Thanks.


----------



## meine (Nov 26, 2022)

`pkg query -e '%a = 0' %o | grep x11-wm`

This command lists all the packages installed in the 'x11-wm' category.

Some packages might be listed that are used to configure the DE and WM installed, you'll see.

What DE / WM is _actually running_ on a box can be found with sysutils/htop and alike. Just look for the lines starting with `/usr/local/bin/` and the names from the command above. In sysutils/htop you can hit F3 to search.

[deleted my previous hints from 15mn ago, after realizing that I'd better RTFM on pkg]


----------

